# When is Bolt coming out?



## ssetta (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm currently thinking of becoming a TiVo subscriber since I'm currently an X1 customer and I've had so many problems with it that nobody can fix. I've looked into a TiVo Roamio but heard a rumor that it will soon be replaced with the Bolt. I've been told it will have an advantage that it will not require a cable card. But the question is: How soon will it be coming out? It's possible that it may not be for a couple of years, especially since I haven't found any real information on it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

No one knows exactly when it will come out but there's very good reason to believe it will be soon. Maybe tomorrow, maybe a month from now. Highly doubtful that the Bolt will work with Comcast without a CableCard though. (There are rumors that TiVo is working with Charter, however, on a software-only CableCard replacement but no one knows if/when that may be implemented.)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo is working on some kind of non-cablecard solution with Comcast, but that won't happen in the short term.

Nobody knows the timeframe for sure, but the Bolt just passed through the FCC. It's happening soon. My W.A.G. is September.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ssetta said:


> I'm currently thinking of becoming a TiVo subscriber since I'm currently an X1 customer and I've had so many problems with it that nobody can fix. I've looked into a TiVo Romeo but heard a rumor that it will soon be replaced with the Bolt. I've been told it will have an advantage that it will not require a cable card. But the question is: How soon will it be coming out? It's possible that it may not be for a couple of years, especially since I haven't found any real information on it.


The Romeo is on sale with lifetime, I would jump on that instead of waiting for the Bolt.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Chevy Bolt is due in 2017.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> The Chevy Bolt is due in 2017.


Yeah, but it's only got one tuner.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

As the above posts say, it will likely be out sometime within the next month or two. However, it will almost certainly require a CableCard to work on Comcast just like the current Roamio line does.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

caughey said:


> Yeah, but it's only got one tuner.


If you need it sooner both Home Depot and Lowes have Bolts available right now in a variety of sizes and configurations. No subscription required.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Just spit at the Allmighty and Sin like Hell on cloudy day. You shall receive!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My guess.... Next week, but no one really knows.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

SullyND said:


> If you need it sooner both Home Depot and Lowes have Bolts available right now in a variety of sizes and configurations. No subscription required.


Are you "nuts"?


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

caughey said:


> Yeah, but it's only got one tuner.


I would think it would have at least two. An AM/FM and a GPS. But I have to admit that I have not really looked to much into it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> My guess.... Next week, but no one really knows.


Yeah, me too. I've guessed next Tues. the 25th as the day it will be officially announced/released.

Dave Zatz says that TiVo continued to clear out Premiere inventory after they rolled out Roamio, so there's no reason to necessarily think that they will wait until they've cleared out all base Roamios and Roamio OTAs through the current sale before they release Bolt. Who knows, prices on remaining inventory of those old models may go even lower after the Bolt release, although I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, me too. I've guessed next Tues. the 25th as the day it will be officially announced/released.
> 
> Dave Zatz says that TiVo continued to clear out Premiere inventory after they rolled out Roamio, so there's no reason to necessarily think that they will wait until they've cleared out all base Roamios and Roamio OTAs through the current sale before they release Bolt. Who knows, prices on remaining inventory of those old models may go even lower after the Bolt release, although I wouldn't count on it.


TiVo was selling Premieres on the "outlet" part of their website for many months after the Roamios were released, but I don't remember them ever discounting the service price on them. The current sales price on the Roamios w/lifetime is probably the best you will ever see. If you want one, now is the time to buy. I don't even really have a need to buy one but at this price I am heavily tempted to just buy one and either give it as a gift, or keep it as a backup or if I ever cut the cord. Worst case scenario, if I decide I don't want it I could probably sell it on ebay for as much or more than what I paid for it at these prices.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Soon, maybe tomorrow 

I really want to start another Bolt thread, so badly at this point.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo was selling Premieres on the "outlet" part of their website for many months after the Roamios were released, but I don't remember them ever discounting the service price on them. The current sales price on the Roamios w/lifetime is probably the best you will ever see. If you want one, now is the time to buy. I don't even really have a need to buy one but at this price I am heavily tempted to just buy one and either give it as a gift, or keep it as a backup or if I ever cut the cord. Worst case scenario, if I decide I don't want it I could probably sell it on ebay for as much or more than what I paid for it at these prices.


I upgrades from the premiere 2 tuner to the roamio in this offer.

By the time I cleaned out the premiere the offer was over. I put it on eBay and got ~$200. So my cash cost to change was ~$150 (including taxes on the New one and eBay fees on the sale)

My Premiere was purchased for $146 plus 499 so 650 over the 3 years I owned it that worked out to $18/month equivalent in box rental fee.

The next three years are $150 / 36 so $4.16 a month!

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Stephen_Harman said:


> I upgrades from the premiere 2 tuner to the roamio in this offer.
> 
> By the time I cleaned out the premiere the offer was over. I put it on eBay and got ~$200. So my cash cost to change was ~$150 (including taxes on the New one and eBay fees on the sale)
> 
> ...


Not quite the math I would use since there is no guarantee you'll have the Roamio for 3 years.

Instead I would look at the total cost of the Premiere as $450 ($650 cost - the $200 you sold it for) So you essentially paid $12.50/mo for the unit. The Roamio you paid just $350 for. If you keep it for 3 years and throw it in the trash then you've paid $9.75/mo for it. If you can sell it for ~$200 again then you'll be at that magical $4.16/mo.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Both work. I wrote mine that way as I was thinking when the cash flows occurred.


----------

